

Is BTRFS a lost cause? - shodanshok
http://www.ilsistemista.net/index.php/virtualization/47-zfs-btrfs-xfs-ext4-and-lvm-with-kvm-a-storage-performance-comparison.html

======
istvan__
I don't see what segment would BTRFS cover. Great comparison though.

~~~
shodanshok
BTRFS is being developped as a full-featured filesystem and the only true
competitor to ZFS. Somewhat we can read also articles as that:
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Google-
LC...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Google-
LCA-2015-Btrfs)

The reality is that, while BTRFS feature list is impressive, ZFS is second to
none here. Moreover, ZFS is _way_ faster.

The real problem is what while BTRFS has good features, its incredible
slowness with rewrite/append heavy scenarios make it almost irrilevant in the
enterprise space (unless you plan to use it for something as a fileserver,
with lots of small files to manage).

Surprisingly, that don't stop some companies (as Netgear) to produce BTRFS-
based NAS appliance and to sell them as "virtualization-ready". I can only
imagine their slowness in VM handling...

